# Disposing...



## Nightfearz (21/8/14)

In light of the whole battery safety issue at hand, poeple (that was misspelled on purpose) blowing things up etc, I think the fight against vapers will get new focus. 
The focus of this thread however will be disposing of batteries that you no longer use.
Can anyone shed some light on where and how I should dispose of batteries that are old, not working, and or showing signs of serious wear and tear...


----------



## CraftyZA (21/8/14)

Well, at pick and pay there is a place where you can dispose of batteries.
Also
You can render the battery inert by punching a hole in it then dropping it in a large bucket of water for an hour. However, this can be very dangerous. There will be a chemical reaction seeing as lithium and water aint exactly the biggest of pals. Personally, just go drop them off at that battery disposal bin at pick & pay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NickT (21/8/14)

Woolworths also have bins to dispose of batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/8/14)

I think just going to pick n pay and dropping in off there is the better option.


----------

